# new walkie



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

So yea i decided to upgrade my nextel phone with the most recent i880...the phone is hella sick i will say...i can change it from the nextel to my own personal walkie line...and the good thing about it is that it has a 6 mile range  it's also got a 2.0 mp camera with a 1gb memory stick and bluetooth and mp3 player


----------

